# Mead Ranger Scored!



## velo-vecchio (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking for a little help in dating this (boys?) Mead Ranger. Immediately noticed it is not skiptooth but is a truss frame similar to others from the teens and 20s so I'm confused. Here are some details and pics:

wheels: tubular wood rims were shot and appeared to be 26 in.
hubs: New Departure rear (model A likely), 36H. coaster brake rear.
frame: truss, looks like a 52cm or there abouts
accessories: rear fender only, rear rack
saddle: metal pan, sprung, horsehair with vinyl or soft leather cover


pics here:
pic.twitter.com/AR8UWXD1N9
pic.twitter.com/70zlxue4r0
pic.twitter.com/ELPoQ8yAZV
pic.twitter.com/ynNnjtLMh3
pic.twitter.com/mSkGfCLdqL
pic.twitter.com/sWHYmIQeIA


----------



## jkent (Jan 22, 2014)

Probably the easiest and best way to date the frame would be to pull the crank. It does appear to be original to the frame and is most likely dated on the center portion. Also a full side shot of the frame might help as well.
JKent


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 22, 2014)

The chainring is most definitely original.  Mead's 1/2" pitch chainrings were apart of their signature.  A picture of the the bike as a whole will help, also a picture of the fender.  Leaning towards 20's because the chainring you have has a patent date of 1918.  If the fender is shallow it's earlier, deeper would point to mid-late 20's.  I agree with checking the crank as well.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 22, 2014)

Will do, so the fact that it's not skip tooth means nothing? And I can rule out that they switched out both the rear cog on the hub and the chainring up front? neither are skip tooth in this scenario. Will pull that crank and find out more, thanks.

What about the styling of the namebadge? Go here to see pic:
http://distilleryimage4.ak.instagram.com/fffd8a2e805c11e397580a396403f9f8_7.jpg


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2014)

vintagevelo said:


> Looking for a little help in dating this (boys?) Mead Ranger. Immediately noticed it is not skiptooth but is a truss frame similar to others from the teens and 20s so I'm confused.




Don't be confused, Mead started using 1/2" pitch chains very early.

If the rims are 25" in diameter, then they are for 28" tires. If they measure 23", then they are for 26" tires.

They used that style badge for many years.

Please post a picture of the whole bike.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 22, 2014)

I know the difference. Failed to mention they were tubular tires on there "Chain tread" brand and extremely beefy!
Will post full bike pic - thanks all.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 22, 2014)

*Mead Ranger Arch Frame*

Here is a photo of Mead's Ranger Arch Frame from a 1922 Mead catalog.  I don't have a 1923 Mead catalog, but my 1924 Mead catalog does not show this frame style being sold anymore.  Note…. the same image of this Mead Arch Frame bike was used in their 1920 and 1921 catalog.  

Mike


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2014)

Good work ken on gettin it home! Did it turn out to be a solid bike? Couldn't tell from the photos from earlier!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 23, 2014)

It was so-so - still worth it to me as i can use a few things to complete my other restoration. currently woodgraining the velocity hubs like someone else I know!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 23, 2014)

As promised - full pic:
http://pic.twitter.com/DjmfP4WyTK


----------



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

Cool bike!  Please keep posting photos as she goes back together.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2014)

*1919 Ranger*

Here is the catalog page from 1919


----------



## velo-vecchio (Mar 4, 2014)

jkent said:


> Probably the easiest and best way to date the frame would be to pull the crank. It does appear to be original to the frame and is most likely dated on the center portion. Also a full side shot of the frame might help as well.
> JKent




Finally pulled the crank - stamped M-19 and drive side a little bent so need to find best way to bend back out. Here's a pic:


----------



## Iverider (Mar 5, 2014)

I like this bike! Are you going to paint it in the original paint scheme? I like the darts and the head tube colored seatpost.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey, post a photo of your fender. I might have a front fender for ya depending on the profile. The stay is heavy wire instead of the flat steel stock variety.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 5, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Hey, post a photo of your fender. I might have a front fender for ya depending on the profile. The stay is heavy wire instead of the flat steel stock variety.




He posted a pic of the bike in another thread, last bumped 10 hours ago.  Titled "Dating a Mead Ranger"
It shows that his existing fender braces are flat.  This may be a 1st or 2nd year for Mead flat braces.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 5, 2014)

This could be a 1920 bike with a 1919 crank.  Remember Mead assembled other manufacturers parts together.  It could of been early 1920 and still had cranks left.  So many possibilities here.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 6, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> He posted a pic of the bike in another thread, last bumped 10 hours ago.  Titled "Dating a Mead Ranger"
> It shows that his existing fender braces are flat.  This may be a 1st or 2nd year for Mead flat braces.




 I was on this line of thinking till recently. I've found Mead ads as early as 1914 that show the flat fender braces, totally against the legend of 19/20 being the turning point.  I have a 1915 Mead with flat braces nickel plated & shallow fenders.  Mead had an English source for fenders as well as others.



Nick-theCut said:


> This could be a 1920 bike with a 1919 crank.  Remember Mead assembled other manufacturers parts together.  It could of been early 1920 and still had cranks left.  So many possibilities here.




True true, very common.


----------



## velo-vecchio (May 5, 2014)

Bottom bracket, both hubs and headset are all now free, repacked with grease and work as they should. The saddle has seen better days but fucntionally could work as is. Any thoughts on what route to go to rebuild the saddle? Actually still have the cushion (horse hair) portion but it has fully separated from the metal pan. I feel this will be difficult to redo and I'll have to succumb to an upholster.

I'll post pics later.

Also what do folks do in the way of rims to make a rider? I have a pair of Velocity Blunt 35s which I really like. Given I have a coaster brake hub, i could use something like that as I won't need a braking surface-designed rim.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2014)

..maybe the Chicage Cubs could recruit a Mead Ranger.... just say'n...


----------



## velo-vecchio (May 5, 2014)

<rimshot>
pa-dum PSHHHH


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 5, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ..maybe the Chicage Cubs could recruit a Mead Ranger.... just say'n...




What exactly are you implying?
I'm a baseball guy.  This year is Wrigley field's 100 year anniversary.  They had a killer throw back game a few weeks ago.  Would of be insane to ride to that game on a teens bike.  (Bikes/beer/baseball...mmmmm)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

